# حصريا!!!كتاب تعليم Autocad 2007 من Autodesk



## tarek_zohdy (2 مارس 2007)

اهلا بكم اخواني ..هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع..لذا اردت أن افتتح ماشركتي بهذا الكتاب الرائع لتعليم برنامج الرسم الشهير أوتوكاد 2007
حمل من هنا
ونرجوا الاستفادة​


----------



## Mechatronics Era (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا باشااااااااااااا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 مارس 2007)

*مرحباً بك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرحب بك أخي الكريم طارق في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبالأخص في قسم الميكاترونكس, وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا العطاء الذي أسأل الله أن يبارك لك فيه, كما أتمنى أن يستمر هذا العطاء حتى تصبح عضواً مميزاً داخل القسم.
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## tarek_zohdy (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخي أحمد على هذا الترحيب الرائع وأسأل الله ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع .
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## yagori_eng (7 مارس 2007)

مشكوور اخي لكن الرابط غير شغال


----------



## tarek_zohdy (8 مارس 2007)

أخي العزيز Yagori_eng الوصلة تعمل جيدا برجاء محاولة تنزيله مرة أخرى


----------



## المهندسHD (16 مارس 2007)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن ييسر لك في أمورك كلها


----------



## profshimo (15 أبريل 2007)

نرجو ارفاق لينك مباشر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووور اخى ولك جذيل الشكرا 
أسئل الله ان ينولك جناته انشالله


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووور اخى الحبيب


----------



## saher_04 (25 أبريل 2007)

هلا

مشكور اخوي على الكتاب 

وحنحاول ننزله

تحياتي


----------



## سعيد الشايب (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا باشااااااااااااا بس حركه مش حلوه أن الرابط يكون لموقع تانى يطلب أسم مستخدم و كلمة مرور


----------



## أبو السيوف (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (14 يناير 2009)

كل ما تريدوا من ملفات تعليمية لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2007
:::::
AutoCad 2007 Keyboard Shortcuts
:::::
AutoCAD 2007 commands
:::::
lessons on autocad 2007


----------



## majed m (14 يناير 2009)

*المشكله انه يطلب التسجيل بالموقع وانا لا احبذ هذا *


----------



## ميدو ميكا (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ... معلش لو تضع الملف مرة أخرى ... عشان بيقولي ان اللينك مش مظبوط .. !! 

و شكراً مقدماً ..


----------



## رجب يوسف السمالوطى (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياغالى على البرنامج مقدما:30:


----------



## رجب يوسف السمالوطى (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ياأخى العزيز على المواضيع الجميلة


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراا جزيلا الينك لا يعمل الرجاء لينك مباشر وجزاك الله عنا خيرااااااااا


----------



## elomda_5 (6 يناير 2010)

الرابط مش شغال وشكرا


----------



## مؤمن سيد حسين (31 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ياخى


----------



## علاء العزاوي (30 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي لكن رابط مباشر لو سمحت


----------



## مهندس بلا مهره (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراا جزيلا الينك لا يعمل الرجاء لينك مباشر وجزاك الله عنا خيرااااااااا*​


----------



## amr elkayal (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حسام خالد1 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرحب بك أخي الكريم طارق في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبالأخص في قسم الميكانيكا وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا العطاء الذي أسأل الله أن يبارك لك فيه, كما أتمنى أن يستمر هذا العطاء حتى تصبح عضواً مميزاً داخل القسم.
وتقبل تحياتي أخوك حسام خالد بسى والله مش عرفت أنزل الكتاب وبجد محتاجة جاءت ليا صفحة غريبة غير صفحة الون لود ‘للى معروفة ياريت تعرفنى أعمل الله يكرمك​*​


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (23 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى الكريم : الرابط يعمل ولكن الكتاب غير موجود


----------



## mozart_free2000 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على التعليم


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى


----------



## aymansoliman (2 مارس 2011)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمدخلف (28 مارس 2011)

اخي شكرا على المبادرة ولكن رابطك لايعمل


----------



## الصقير200 (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mkair82 (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا باشااااااااااااا


----------



## mohammed073 (29 أبريل 2011)

انا شاكر لاستقبالكم لنا واتمنا لكم الازدهار


----------



## kabsh_20 (9 مايو 2011)

مشكورين على تعاونكم


----------



## tallal_r (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا​ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## kaceming (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تماضرالناصر (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي بس الرابط ماشغال اذا ممكن تنزللنا لينك مباشر


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكة قوى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل على ما تقدمة نفعك بما تعلم*​

​


----------



## عصام محمد الحسن (8 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية بس الرابط موشغال


----------



## sfrot11 (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yosab2 (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rraid6 (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## الغليبي (27 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك 
اسال الله ان يحقق لك ما تتمناه
​


----------



## engibrahimasar (1 مارس 2012)

ارجو رابط تنزيل كتاب الاتوكاد


----------



## kilwa_x5 (9 مارس 2012)

ربنا يباركلك ويكرمك


----------



## dd22dd (26 مارس 2012)

بارك الله بكم جميعا معلمين ومتعلمين


----------



## tfali (22 يونيو 2012)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالحليم1 (5 يوليو 2012)

؟؟مووووت؟؟


----------



## elhenawe (5 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## adison2000 (5 مارس 2014)

مغلق لعدم صلاحية الرابط ..


----------

